# Souls and Swords of Ulthwé



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Craftworld Ulthwé is famed for being fickle and unpredictable by the mon-keigh, their primitive ways blinding them to the fabric of the universe and the flow of time. But Craftworld Ulthwé's Eldar know that stopping a single stone can prevent the avalanche, and so they stride through the stars to prevent the younger races from destroying the delicate existence of life. It is no easy task, the blunders of the arrogant Humans, the crude Orks and the corrupt pawns of Chaos constantly threaten to tear the universe asunder with their wars.

The Farseers of Ulthwé know that they must always be alert for premonitions of the future, to save the Eldar in danger and to prevent the foolish mon-keigh from destroying themselves and everything around them, although the former would be a blessing from Isha herself sometimes primitive blunderers survive when they should burn. The swords of Ulthwé run red with blood as the Eldar pass through the stars, dying embers of a once mighty flame. But embers are all that is needed for a flame to burn once more.

The greatest of Ulthwé, Eldrad Ulthran, has passed away. But his legacy is not forgotten, nor are his descendants. Newly arisen to the Seer Council of Ulthwé is the young Farseer Alesh'lyander Ulthran who most consider a pale shadow of his deceased kin though the young Eldar is determined to prove himself worthy of the name Ulthran. And it appears the young Eldar's star is ascending for a vision of great potency and foreboding has visited him. He has told of a bleak world infested with the mon-keigh where soon a great cataclysm will take place, or is already underway. Through the fabric of time and the ripples of events this cataclysm will cause the destruction of Craftworld Ulthwé and all of its people shall be lost to the insatiable and ravenous hunger of She Who Thirsts. Such a vision cannot be ignored and so Alesh'lyander has set off with an entire host of Eldar warriors for this world of which a name appeared to Alesh'lyander. Reshkalia, an Imperial Hive World.

Little do the Eldar know however that an evil ancient and cruel is plotting their final doom, and its own rise to prominence. And if left unchecked, that rise will consume everything.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alright this is my new RP. Since Battle for Varsavia will be done soon I have decided to start recruiting for my new RP, which I hope will do better since I have been reading other RPs and learning more about writing a good one.

Here are the rules. You are an Exarch of your Aspect Temple in the Host and lead a squad of your Aspect Warriors. You can be whatever Aspect Warrior you like but there are limits, since I dont want an entire Host of Warp Spiders or Howling Banshees so I will only allow two squads of each type. I will be playing Farseer Alesh'lyander as well as a Wraithlord and a Shining Spear Exarch.

I am also looking for someone to play a Space Marine Librarian who will lead a company of Space Marines, whatever Chapter suits your liking although I would prefer it to be a Chapter that is capable of getting along with the Eldar for a time, they may or may not need to do so. So lets not have any fanatical anti-alien, anti-psyker chapters like the Black Templars or Flesh Tearers.

I am not looking for a particular number of participants so I will close this once I have enough and only then. Looking forward to starting this.

Name:
Age: 
Physical Description: 
Type of squad: 
Equipment:
Personality:
Background:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Alesh'lyander Ulthran
Age: Early 200s, around 23 in human years.
Physical Description: Alesh'lyander is of an average Eldar height and is lithe like all Eldar. He wears his long black hair in two sided plaits, sliding down his shoulders to his waist. He wears a suit of Rune Armour covered in sparkling rubies and emeralds inherited from Eldrad Ulthran with the Marks of Ulthran and Asuryan carved into the chest.
Equipment: Alesh'lyander wields a Witchblade with a curved edge and a Rune Staff to channel his psychic energy. His Rune Armour is adorned in rubies and emeralds.
Personality: Alesh'lyander is a very cautious individual, always consulting the lines of time for a new perspective and always preferring to lead from the future rather then the front line. However he is no coward and will take to combat when he needs to, or is convinced by Elophen and Lilueth that the present is where his attention is needed. He is considered headstrong by some, challenging enemy leaders to single combat at great risk to himself. He is fond of Lilueth beyond friendship and some whisper that they are lovers, although neither dispel or confirm the rumours.
Background: Alesh'lyander was born into the Ulthran line and much was expected of him, those people being disappointed in the extreme when Alesh'lyander chose the Path of the Outcast and became a Ranger, the only one not disappointed was his long time friend Lilueth. For years he travelled the galaxy seeking adventure and fought alongside the Imperium and the Tau for a time, he states that he enjoyed working with the Tau and believes they will achieve great things in time but did not enjoy working with the Imperium. Eventually while working for Ulthwé he met Elophen El'alan and struck up a friendship with the Craftworld Ancient who eventually convinced him that he should return to the Craftworld which he did. After decades of study and training Alesh'lyander finally achieved the mantle of Farseer and was invited to join the Seer Council, many hoping that he was still a descendent of Eldrad Ulthran. Alesh'lyander has sometimes said, only to Elophen and Lilueth in private, that he believes his position is one he does not deserve yet and works hard to earn the mantle he has been given.

Name: Elophen El'alan
Age: Unknown, very old.
Physical Description: A Wraithlord of Craftworld Ulthwé, Elophen towers over his living brethren and appears mostly as a typical Wraithlord except for the twin Wraithswords he bears and his bright silver head. 
Type of Squad: Elophen leads a team of Wraithguard who back him up and provide long-range support.
Equipment: Elophen carries two Wraithswords that give him a unique fighting style amongst Wraithlords as well as Twin-Linked Brightlance Cannons on his shoulders.
Personality: Elophen is very sage-like and often gives advice to others, regardless of whether they want it or not. He is also very cautious and seeks only the best for Ulthwé, he is also extremely untrusting of the Imperium who he believes are a stain upon the galaxy. In battle he becomes fierce and willing to take great risks for the Craftworld.
Background: Elophen is very wise and old, having fallen in battle with the Space Marines some four-thousand years ago. Rather then join his fallen kin in the Infinity Circuit Elophen chose to fight on as a Wraithlord and rose once more, rejoining the battle and slaying his killer in battle. Elophen fought for Ulthwé many times against the mon-keigh, the Orks and the minions of Chaos. Elophen first met Alesh'lyander during his time as a Ranger and became a mentor to the young Outcast, eventually convincing him to return to Ulthwé and follow his kin Eldrad's path. 

Name: Lilueth Ultharin
Age: Early 200's, around 20 in human years.
Physical Description: Lilueth is lithe and slender like all Eldar. She is athletic and an expert vehicle operator. She wears her long rose coloured hair in braids down her back which extend to the middle of her back. Her beauty is so great that many mistake her for an artisan or a dancer rather an Aspect Warrior. Lilueth wears bright white armour that shines along with an elaborate helmet with twin wraithbone crests on opposite sides of the helmet while the Marks of Khaine and Ulthwé are etched into the helmet's forehead.
Type of squad: Lilueth leads a Shining Spear squad with four other Shining Spears.
Equipment: Lilueth wears Exarch Armour of the Shining Spear Temple and wields a Star Lance in addition to her Jetbike's Twin-Linked Shuriken Catapults
Personality: Lilueth is very artistic and often spends time away from her temple painting or crafting great works of art. However her dedication is unmatched as as well as her skill, many who have called her fickle have been proven harshly wrong. She is very sharp-minded and believes that while prophecy and farsight are crucial, being in the moment is as well, and is often the one who will bring Alesh'lyander out of foresight and into the moment. She is fond of each Alesh'lyander beyond friendship and some whisper that they are lovers, although neither dispel or confirm the rumours.
Background: Lilueth was told at a young age by a Farseer that the Path of the Warrior would call to her and that if she answered it she would find danger, but fulfilment. When she was old enough Lilueth joined the Shining Spear temple, already having admired them from afar. She first met Alesh'lyander when he was a Ranger, taking an instant liking to the young Outcast she often sparred with him, and friendly bickering over combat styles and which Path was better. Eventually when Alesh'lyander returned to the Craftworld, his desire for adventure sated, Lilueth was assigned to his Host upon his promotion to Farseer. Since then she has saved his life several times, including killing a Khorne Berzerker Champion that nearly bested Alesh'lyander.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might I inquire Lord of the Night how your other RP is nearly done? For an RP of any scale, three pages is awfully short to call something complete.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

would i be able to join in this rp?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Since there was no interest in this RP it is on hold until Warriors of Doom is finished, which will quite a while before its done.


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, well let me know when your done please


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

:grin:Lol whatever happened to the Invinctus Jewel? Or was that sombody else...?


----------

